# Abo Artiq mobile kündigen



## darkCountess (6 Oktober 2016)

ich wurde heute von meinen Bruder darauf angesprochen, dass er irgendwie ein Abo abgeschlossen hat und weiß nicht wie und für was. Es werden ihm immer 4,99€ pro Woche abgebucht. 
Ich habe versucht mich schlau zu lesen aber ich finde nicht wirklich einen Beitrag zu Artiq mobile. Daten zum Kontaktieren finde ich auch nicht wirklich. Hier auf der Seite sind sehr viele Nummern angegeben wo ich eine Kündigungs SMS hinschicken kann aber ich weiß nicht welche Nummer für meinen Fall richtig ist. Sein Anbieter ist EPlus bzw. Aldi Talk. Ich habe vor ihm eine Drittepersonen sperre einzurichten. Bloß frage ich mich jetzt ob dann das jetzige Abo automatisch gekündigt wird. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Hatte jemand schon damit zu tun? Wäre lieb


----------



## Hippo (6 Oktober 2016)

Tante Gurgel ist Dein Freund ...

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Artiq+mobile


----------



## darkCountess (6 Oktober 2016)

habe ich gemacht.. ist dann dieses "funlazio" der Kontakt? es verwirrt mich das man immer verschiedene andere "firmen namen" findet oder raus bekommt..


----------



## Hippo (6 Oktober 2016)

Versuch macht kluch ...
Hier gibts noch was und - nachdem die Provider Forderungen aufkaufen machen sie sich diese zu eigen.
Du kannst also genauso aldi-Talk direkt angehen

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke


----------

